# change the Crowded live



## leipility (Jul 20, 2012)

The acceleration of urbanization, let the traffic flow increase year by year, make seriously damaged, and easy road traffic accident is caused, to our daily travel to bring a lot of inconvenience. For sure the urban infrastructure in good condition, road traffic that better improve the urban environment, governor really should focus on organization staff, to the city road facilities maintenance and repair the comprehensive testing.


----------

